# disease, help



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

my dad has a sailfin angle, he says it has orangish pink splotches from his eyes to his mouth, what is it and how do i get rid of it???


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sailfin angel...??
do you a sailfin tang??

pictures will be useful if possible..


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

no, its a sailfin angel, pics arent possible, this tanks at my dads office. the fish is brown, and when it gets pissed or scared, throws his fins out to make him look big.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

are you sure its isn;t any of these..theres no such thing as a sailfin angel..only flagfin angel...and there a yellow color..


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

its defenitally #2


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

the first two pictures are of a sailfin tang(fins folded and open)..the third picture is of a scopas tang or brown tang..

okay now we got what type of fish it is...

are these splotches growing outward?pimple like?

not sure what it has,need more info..but from the sound of it..its hole in the head(lateral line disease)..this disease can come from a varity of things..feeding poorly,bad water conditions,stress from bullying.. tangs if not properly fed a high rich diet (vitamin C) will start developing tiny pinkish/orangey/white pitholes from the mouth region to the eyes eventually these small pits get larger.... this disease its also cause by water perimeters...high ammonia or nitrite can cause this..so ask your dad to check his water before adding anytype of treatment to the tank.also make sure that none of its tankmates are bullying him around..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

thanks, ammonia was a little high because he had a guy who cleaned his tank monthly( bad thing) but he fired him cause he sucked at cleaning it good, so a month and a half later, he tells me that and now im in charge of cleaning his tank every other week. i know its not enough, but i cant go out to his office every week. but i tested the water and it was up to .25, everything else was ok. he feeds them brine shrimp mysis shrimp and some color enhancing food.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

heres some info on the scopas tang



> It is important that you feed Tangs a good variety of live, frozen, and prepared formula foods with emphasis in vegetable and spirulina. Best to feed small amounts several times a day.


----------

